# Schwinn Tandem Restore



## zcurves (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello,

I am new here- glad to find CABE.  I am restoring a '52 Schwinn Tandem that I have had for twenty years.  I am looking for advice on getting the heavy duty wheels re-chromed or going with new.  This thing is so heavy that I am also considering a custom build rear wheel with a multi-geared hub and HD spokes.

I will have the frame stripped and powered coated back to the ubiquitous Schwinn blue, re-chrome the Cranks, Headset and other tandem hardware.  Finish up with new chrome fenders and handlebars.

I will post pics soon.

Any thoughts, suggestions??

Thanks,
Andrew (ZCurves)


----------



## vincev (Nov 1, 2011)

heres a pic of my old tandem if you need something for a comparison.this is a 1948 and maybe yours looks close to the same


----------



## zcurves (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice!  Mine has the chain guard on the opposite side and it is a single speed.  I like the Hub Brakes on yours - something I am considering.  I also found a white OEM decal set.

-Andrew (ZCurves)


----------



## vincev (Nov 1, 2011)

i dont think my seats are original.they are Dunlop


----------



## krankrate (Nov 11, 2011)

*tandum*

are you sure it's a 52? I'am restoring a 55 right how and it look's just like the 48 except in red, can you post the serial # we might be able to help you out!


----------

